# anime ideas



## darkeralan (Apr 6, 2009)

hi I'm darkeralan.

and how meny cartoons of furries have you saw? well I'm trying a anime series called man dreams, but I don't have a cast yet, only a teen in skool and a furry,

teen boy- (coming up with name)

furry- (thinking of a small badger) keeping a open mind

well the story starts with a scientist trying to make a cure for a sickness, he put human with animal dna and he did, but now a new sickness came and he went underground.

the sickness is the unborns become furries and that's it, if you want to help I can use it, I got flash to help me and windows movie make, and the voise well all be me and friends, 

I would show you what the heading but I still don't know how to make the play button.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi I'm Eli.

and this seems way overdone and obviously furry.


----------



## darkeralan (Apr 6, 2009)

well it's just a idea, ok I got meny more coming


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 6, 2009)

Learn to spell, then try being creative.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2009)

Take more drugs...å¤§ãã„ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã®ã‚ˆã†ã«ã€Satoshi Konã¯ã€å¿ƒæ˜Ÿé–“siveãªã‚Šç„¡é™ã®è€ƒãˆã‚’ã“ã™


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 6, 2009)

If I wanted a TV show I'd make it American. Better animation and such.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> If I wanted a TV show I'd make it American. Better animation and such.



 foolish Westerner æ±ºã—ã¦ç™½äººã®æ„šã‹ã•ã‚’éŽå°‘è¦‹ç©ã‚Šã—ã¦ã¯ã„ã‘ãªã„


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 6, 2009)

Rather be a foolish Western than a foolish man trapped on the moon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2009)

Come here to my face and tell me that Porco Rosso is of a considerably less quality than say, oh I don't know, Bolt.


----------



## darkeralan (Apr 6, 2009)

I asked for help and I got two poeple fighting,,, I just want to know if the idea is good or not, is that to much to asked? and I"m canadion not japans, and sorry if I don't spell good, fast tiper small bran...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 6, 2009)

Problem is, your plot is about as generic as generic can be.

"So like, there was this human.  But then, like, they tried to make him better by giving him animal DNA.  But, dude, then they became part animal!"

And, to go along with that:

"What if, uh, what if there was this sickness?  And it, uh, made people into animal-like things?  Uh uh, and, uh, it made them into different animals even though its source is, like, one animal?"

Beaten dead horse plot is beaten dead horse plot.  If you can make it something much more interesting for animators / script writers / voice actors, you could probably do much better in seeking help.

EDIT:  Also, though this part may be wrong, "Man dreams" leads me to believe the main character (probably the human) dreams of being one of the furries?  If so, chock another "Generic as generic can be" to the list.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 6, 2009)

darkeralan said:


> I asked for help and I got two poeple fighting,,,



Wait, you called that fighting?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 6, 2009)

darkeralan said:


> I asked for help and I got two poeple fighting,,, I just want to know if the idea is good or not, is that to much to asked? and I"m canadion not japans, and sorry if I don't spell good, fast tiper small bran...



Being a fast typist is no excuse.  Coming from someone trying to get into the television business, you need to spell and be grammatically correct if you even want to entertain the idea of producing even a 30-second commercial.  No one's going to make exceptions for you.  They'll be more apt to laugh and toss your script out.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 6, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## darkeralan (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going to put it up on youtube on my channel but this is what I have so far, the Doc saved humanity from the deadly Flesh Eating Virus.  By merging animal and human DNA together, but because he had done that he produced new virus, that turns new borns into half breeds - animal/human.  It also enhences some people strength and agility.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2009)

Seconding the calls for some damn grammar.



darkeralan said:


> I asked for help and I got two poeple fighting,,, I just want to know if the idea is good or not, is that to much to asked?



This is not a good idea. The sheer magnitude of the amount of times that this idea has been written down to paper is staggering.

However, if I were you, I would not attempt to think of new ideas. If the show will be of this quality, please, take an interest in stamp collecting.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> quality


----------



## darkeralan (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't draw like that all the time, when I draw anime I put all my soul in to it, I done gif before, and you got to put more into it, and ps I only do that for fun, it called doodling

like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o9qZTA9PIU&feature=channel_page


----------



## CyberFox (Apr 7, 2009)

That plot is very generic to be honest
how about this

The anime will be about a poor mentally disabled child (Autistic, high function) which was poke fun of to the highest-extent that the school system decided to eliminate him without warning. the next day, his class goes to a county fair and when he heads towards the house of mirrors, A fast paced lawyers filled to the brim with smiteful ACLU lawyers aimed their deadly vehicle (well it is, at a very fast speed) at the poor lad at collided him in front of one of the mirrors. While unconcious, He mysteriously wound up in a form of an anthropomorphic fox in a weird place and suddenly a white light lifted him to the one that sent him to this place. The "one" is a white lion named "Leo", he's one of God's unwritten entities (entities that help God), He said to the lad "My lad, I understand that no one treated you with love, care and respect in the real world due to your mental disability and your scarred to being a possible shutin so I'm sending you on an amazing journey to rebuild your spirit that the school system crushed by letting these kids get away with saying hateful things to you and that the ACLU ignored. So he sends the lad to various places in the grid of spirit rebuild where characters of the past live (The Raccoons, Buttons and Rusty, The Wombles, Rufus & Amberley (The Dreamstone), etc.) and will teach him things that will not only regain his faith in himself but gain newfound friendship beyond the real world.

This kind of anime will be awesome
A Life on Mars/Ashes to Ashes-esque anime with drama, suspense, romance, action and comedy

How about that?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 7, 2009)

Cyber are you... are you trying to get him to do your biography?


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> That plot is very generic to be honest
> how about this
> 
> The anime will be about a poor mentally disabled child (Autistic, high function) which was poke fun of to the highest-extent that the school system decided to eliminate him without warning. the next day, his class goes to a county fair and when he heads towards the house of mirrors, A fast paced lawyers filled to the brim with smiteful ACLU lawyers aimed their deadly vehicle (well it is, at a very fast speed) at the poor lad at collided him in front of one of the mirrors. While unconcious, He mysteriously wound up in a form of an anthropomorphic fox in a weird place and suddenly a white light lifted him to the one that sent him to this place. The "one" is a white lion named "Leo", he's one of God's unwritten entities (entities that help God), He said to the lad "My lad, I understand that no one treated you with love, care and respect in the real world due to your mental disability and your scarred to being a possible shutin so I'm sending you on an amazing journey to rebuild your spirit that the school system crushed by letting these kids get away with saying hateful things to you and that the ACLU ignored. So he sends the lad to various places in the grid of spirit rebuild where characters of the past live (The Raccoons, Buttons and Rusty, The Wombles, Rufus & Amberley (The Dreamstone), etc.) and will teach him things that will not only regain his faith in himself but gain newfound friendship beyond the real world.
> ...



CyberFox, you never fail to deliver. <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## darkeralan (Apr 7, 2009)

wow... it sounded like you put efert in to that story, nothing like my idea... the doc story was the  heading but wow cyberfox...


----------



## Aurali (Apr 7, 2009)

darkeralan said:


> wow... it sounded like you put efert in to that story, nothing like my idea... the doc story was the  heading but wow cyberfox...



If you knew Cyberfox.. it isn't really a story.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> å¤§ãã„ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã®ã‚ˆã†ã«ã€Satoshi Konã¯ã€å¿ƒæ˜Ÿé–“siveãªã‚Šç„¡é™ã®è€ƒãˆã‚’ã“ã™





> æ±ºã—ã¦ç™½äººã®æ„šã‹ã•ã‚’éŽå°‘è¦‹ç©ã‚Šã—ã¦ã¯ã„ã‘ãªã„



Do you even know what the hell this means? -_-#

For your story board, there isn't enough to build on. And I'm not giving any of my ideas, since it may throw you into a coma of awesomeness.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Ark said:


> For your story board, there isn't enough to build on. And I'm not giving any of my ideas, since it may throw you into a coma of boredom.



fix'd.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 7, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> fix'd.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 7, 2009)

=3!!


----------

